# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  ملف كامل عن المخدرات

## العالي عالي

كل ما تريـد ان تعرفه عن المخدرات .. 

*

*
 *في هذا الموضوع سوف تتعرفون على كل مايخص المخدرات .. وهذا ملف يجمع كل المعلومات التي ممكن ان تكون تبحث عنها لبحث معين او للوصول الى معلومه محدده ..
اترككم الأن مع هذا الملف الخاص ..واتمنى ان يكون شامل ومفيد ..

**تعريف المخدرات

تعتبر اللغة العربية من أبرع اللغات حيث تعطي الألفاظ المستخدمة مـعـانـي دقـيـقـة للكـلـمة .... وتدور معاني كلمة خدر حول الستر ، والمخدّر هـو :ما يسـتـر الـجـهـاز الـعـصـبـي عـن فعـله ـ ونشاطه المعتاد ... 

تعريف المخدرات في الفقه الإسلامي 

**الإسلام هو الوحيد من الأديان ومن بين الأنظمة والقوانين الذي وضع تعريفاً للـمـخدر ( المسكر ) : هو ما 

غطى العقل (( وما أسكر منه الفرق فملء الكف منه حرام )). والمفتر كما يقـول الخطـابـي : (( هـو كـل 

شراب يورث الفتور والخدر ، وهو مقدمة السكر )). 

التعريف العلمي للمخدرات 

**المخدر مادة كيميائية تسبب النعاس والنوم أو غياب الوعي المصحوب بتسكين الأم . 

التعريف القانوني للمخدرات 

**المخدرات مجموعة من المواد تسبب الإدمان وتسمم الجهاز العصبي ويحظر تداولها أو زراعتها أو صنعها إلا لأغراض يحددها القانون ولا تستعمل إلا بواسطة من يرخص له بذلك وسواء كانت تلك المخدرات طبيعية كالتي تحتوي أوراق نباتها وأزهارها وثمارها على المادة الفعالة المخدرة أو مصنعة من المخدرات الطبيعية وتعرف بمشتقات المادة المخدرة أو تخليقية وهي مادة صناعية لا يدخل في صناعتها وتركيبها أي نوع من أنواع المخدرات الطبيعية أو مشتقاتها المصنعة ولكن لها خواص وتأثير المادة المخدرة الطبيعية .
...............

أنواع المخدرات


**تتعدد المعايير المتخذة أساساً لتصنيف المواد المخدرة تبعاً لمصدرها أو طبقاً لأصل المادة التي حضرت منها ، وتنقسم طبقاً لهذا المعيار إلى : 

1- مخدرات طبيعية 

2- مخدرات نصف تخليقية 

3- مخدرات تخليقية 

* المخدرات الطبيعية 

لقد عرف الإنسان المواد المخدرة ذات الأصل النباتي منذ أمد بعيد وحتى الآن لم نسمع عن بظهور مواد مخدرة من أصل حيواني ، وبالدراسات العلمية ثبت أن المواد الفعالة تتركز في جزء أو أجزاء من النبات المخدر فمثلاً: 

أ- في نبات خشخاش الأفيون تتركز المواد الفعالة في الثمر غير الناضجة. 

ب- في نبات الفنب تتركز المواد الفعالة في الأوراق وفي القمم الزهرية. 

ج- في نبات القات تتركز المواد الفعالة في الأوراق. 

د- في نبات الكوكا تتركز المواد الفعالة في الأوراق. 

هـ- أما في جوزة الطيب فإن المادة الفعالة تتركز في البذور. 

ويمكن استخلاص المواد الفعالة من الأجزاء النباتية الخاصة بكل مخدر ، بمذيبات عضوية، وبعد تركيز المواد المستخلصة يمكن تهريبها بسهولة لتصنيعها وإعدادها للاتجار غير المشروع ومثال ذلك زيت الحشيش وخام الأفيون والمورفين والكوكايين وفي هذه العملية لا يحدث للمادة المخدرة المستخلصة أي تفاعلات كيميائية أي أن المخدر يحتفظ بخصائصه الكيميائية والطبيعية. 

* المخدرات نصف التخليقية 

وهي مواد حضرت من تفاعل كيميائي بسيط مع مواد مستخلصة من النباتات المخدرة والتي تكون المادة الناتجة من التفاعل ذات تأثير أقوى فعالية من المادة الأصلية ومثال ذلك الهيروين الذي ينتج من تفاعل مادة المورفين المستخلصة من نبات الأفيون مع المادة الكيميائية "استيل كلوريد" أو "اندريد حامض الخليك " مورفين + استيل كلوريد = هيروين". 

* المخدرات التخليقية 

وهي مواد تنتج من تفاعلات كيميائية معقدة بين المركبات الكيميائية المختلفة ويتم ذلك بمعامل شركات الأدوية أو بمعامل مراكز البحوث وليست من أصل نباتي. 

ثانياً / تبعاً لتأثيرها على النشاط العقلي للشخص المتعاطي وحالته النفسية كالآتي : 

1- مهبطات 

2- منشطات 

3- مهلوسات 

ولقد وجد أن تأثير الحشيش على النشاط العقلي يتغير تبعاً لكمية الجرعة المتعاطاه فمثلاً يكون الحشيش مهبطاً عند تعاطي الجرعة صغيرة ، ومهلوساً إذا ما استعمل بكميات كبيرة ، ولذا رؤى وضع الحشيش في مستقلة وأصبح التقسيم في صورته الجديدة كالآتي: 

1- مهبطات 

2- منشطات 

3- مهلوسات 

4- الحشيش 

ثالثاً : تبعاً لأصل المادة وتأثيرها على النشاط العقلي للشخص المتعاطي أي بإدماج التقسيمين الأول والثاني وبذلك يمكن القول أن المواد المخدرة يمكن تقسيمها إلى : 

أ- مهبطات : 

1- طبيعية . 

2- نصف تخليقية . 

3- تخليقية . 

ب- منشطات : 

1- طبيعية . 

2- تخليقية . 

ج- مهلوسات : 

1- طبيعية . 

2- نصف تخليقية . 

3- تخليقية. 

د- الحشيش

اضرار و امراض الادمان


**مضار المخدرات كثيرة ومتعددة ومن الثابت علمياً أن تعاطي المخدرات يضر بسلامة جسم المتعاطي وعقله ...وإن الشخص المتعاطي للمخدرات يكون عبئاً وخطراً على نفسه وعلى أسرته وجماعته وعلى الأخلاق والإنتاج وعلى الأمن ومصالح الدولة وعلى المجتمع ككل.بل لها أخطار بالغة أيضاً في التأثير على كيان الدولة السياسي .. ونذكر هنا الأضرار الجسمية والنفسية والاجتماعية والسياسية.

الأضرار الجسمية *

فقدان الشهية للطعام مما يؤدي إلى النحافة والهزال والضعف العام المصحوب باصفرار الوجه أو اسوداده لدى المتعاطي كما تتسبب في قلة النشاط والحيوية وضعف المقاومة للمرض الذي يؤدي إلى دوار وصداع مزمن مصحوباً باحمرار في العينين ، ويحدث اختلال في التوازن والتأزر العصبي في الأذنين.

2- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات تهيج موضعي للأغشية المخاطية والشعب الهوائية وذلك نتيجة تكوّن مواد كربونية وترسبها بالشعب الهوائية حيث ينتج عنها التهابات رئوية مزمنة قد تصل إلى الإصابة بالتدرن الرئوي. 

3- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراب في الجهاز الهضمي والذي ينتج عنه سوء الهضم وكثرة الغازات والشعور بالانتفاخ والامتلاء والتخمة والتي عادة تنتهي إلى حالات الإسهال الخاصة عند تناول مخدر الأفيون ، والإمساك. 

كذلك تسبب التهاب المعدة المزمن وتعجز المعدة عن القيام بوظيفتها وهضم الطعام كما يسبب التهاب في غدة البنكرياس وتوقفها عن عملها في هضم الطعام وتزويد الجسم بهرمون الأنسولين والذي يقوم بتنظيم مستوى السكر في الدم. 

4- أتلاف الكبد وتليفه حيث يحلل المخدر (الأفيون مثلاً) خلايا الكبد ويحدث بها تليفاً وزيادة في نسبة السكر ، مما يسبب التهاب وتضخم في الكبد وتوقف عمله بسبب السموم التي تعجز الكبد عن تخليص الجسم منها. 

5- التهاب في المخ وتحطيم وتآكل ملايين الخلايا العصبية التي تكوّن المخ مما يؤدي إلى فقدان الذاكرة والهلاوس السمعية والبصرية والفكرية. 

6- اضطرابات في القلب ، ومرض القلب الحولي والذبحة الصدرية ، وارتفاع في ضغط الدم ، وانفجار الشرايين ، ويسبب فقر الدم الشديد تكسر كرات الدم الحمراء ، وقلة التغذية ، وتسمم نخاع العظام الذي يضع كرات الدم الحمراء. 

7- التأثير على النشاط الجنسي ، حيث تقلل من القدرة الجنسية وتنقص من إفرازات الغدد الجنسية. 

8- التورم المنتشر ، واليرقات وسيلان الدم وارتفاع الضغط الدموي في الشريان الكبدي. 

9- الإصابة بنوبات صرعية بسبب الاستبعاد للعقار ؛ وذلك بعد ثمانية أيام من الاستبعاد. 

10- إحداث عيوباً خلقية في الأطفال حديثي الولادة. 

11- مشاكل صحية لدى المدمنان الحوامل مثل فقر الدم ومرض القلب ، والسكري والتهاب الرئتين والكبد والإجهاض العفوي ، ووضع مقلوب للجنين الذي يولد ناقص النمو ، هذا إذا لم يمت في رحم الأم. 

12- كما أن المخدرات هي السبب الرئيسي في الإصابة بأشد الأمراض خطورة مثل السرطان. 

13- تعاطي جرعة زائدة ومفرطة من المخدرات قد يكون في حد ذاته (انتحاراً). 

* الأضرار النفسية 

**يحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراباً في الإدراك الحسي العام وخاصة إذا ما تعلق الأمر بحواس السمع والبصر حيث تخريف عام في المدركات ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الخلل في إدراك الزمن بالاتجاه نحون البطء واختلال إدراك المسافات بالاتجاه نحو الطول واختلال أو إدراك الحجم نحو التضخم. 

**2- يؤدي تعاطي المخدرات إلى اختلال في التفكير العام وصعوبة وبطء به ، وبالتالي يؤدي إلى فساد الحكم على الأمور والأشياء الذي يحدث معها بعض أو حتى كثير من التصرفات الغريبة إضافة إلى الهذيان والهلوسة. 

3- تؤدي المخدرات أثر تعاطيها إلى آثار نفسية مثل القلق والتوتر المستمر والشعور بعدم الاستقرار والشعور بالانقباض والهبوط مع عصبية وحِدّة في المزاج وإهمال النفس والمظهر وعدم القدرة على العمل أو الاستمرار فيه. 

4- تحدث المخدرات اختلالاً في الاتزان والذي يحدث بدوره بعض التشنجات والصعوبات في النطق والتعبير عما يدور بذهن المتعاطي بالإضافة إلى صعوبة المشي. 

5- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراب في الوجدان ، حيث ينقلب المتعاطي عن حالة المرح والنشوة والشعور بالرضى والراحة (بعد تعاطي المخدر) ويتبع هذا ضعف في المستوى الذهني وذلك لتضارب الأفكار لديه فهو بعد التعاطي يشعر بالسعادة والنشوة والعيش في جو خيالي وغياب عن الوجود وزيادة النشاط والحيوية ولكن سرعان ما يتغير الشعور بالسعادة والنشوة إلى ندم وواقع مؤلم وفتور وإرهاق مصحوب بخمول واكتئاب. 

6- تتسبب المخدرات في حدوث العصبية الزائدة الحساسية الشديدة والتوتر الانفعالي الدائم والذي ينتج عنه بالضرورة ضعف القدرة على التواؤم والتكيف الاجتماعي. 

الاضطرابات الانفعالية قسمين 

**الاضطرابات السارة *

وتشمل الأنواع التي تعطي المتعاطي صفة إيجابية حيث يحس بحسن الحال والطرب أو التيه أو التفخيم أو النشوة ممثلاً حسن الحال : حيث يحس المتعاطي في هذه الحالة حالة بالثقة التامة ويشعر بأن كل شيء على ما يرام ، والطرب والتيه : حيث يحس بأنه أعظم الناس وأقوى وأذكى ويظهر من الحالات السابقة الذكر (الطرب والتيه ، وحسن الحال ، والتفخيم)، الهوس العقلي والفصام العقلي ، وأخيراً النشوة ويحس المتعاطي في هذه الحالة بجو من السكينة والهدوء والسلام 

الاضطرابات الغير السارة *

الاكتئاب : ويشعر الفرد فيه بأفكار (سوداوية) حيث يتردد في اتخاذ القرارات وذلك للشعور بالألم. ويقلل الشخص المصاب بهذا النوع من الاضطرابات من قيمة ذاته ويبالغ في الأمور التافهة ويجعلها ضخمة ومهمة.

القلق : ويشعر الشخص في هذه الحالة بالخوف والتوتر. 

جمود أو تبلد الانفعال : وهو تبلد العاطفة – حيث إن الشخص في هذه الحالة لا يستجيب ولا يستشار بأي حدث يمر عليه مهما كان ساراً وغير سار. 

عدم التناسب الانفعالي : وهذا اضطراب يحدث فيه عدم توازن في العاطفة فيرى الشخص المصاب هذا الاضطراب يضحك ويبكي من دون سبب مثير لهذا البكاء أو الضحك ، اختلال الآنية : حيث يشعر الشخص المصاب بهذا الاضطراب بأن ذاته متغيرة فيحس بأنه شخص متغير تماماً ، وأنه ليس هو ، وذلك بالرغم من أنه يعرف هو ذاته. 

ويحدث هذا الإحساس أحياناً بعد تناول بعض العقاقير ، كعقاقير الهلوسة مثل (أل . أس . دي) والحشيش. وأحب أن أضيف هنا عن المذيبات الطيارة ((تشفيط الغراء أوالبنزين... إلخ)). 

يعاني متعاطي المذيبات الطيارة بشعور بالدوار والاسترخاء والهلوسات البصرية والدوران والغثيان والقيء وأحياناً يشعر بالنعاس. وقد يحدث مضاعفات للتعاطي كالوفاة الفجائية نتيجة لتقلص الأذين بالقلب وتوقف نبض القلب أو هبوط التنفس كما يأتي الانتحار كأحد المضاعفات وحوادث السيارات وتلف المخ أو الكبد أو الكليتين نتيجة للاستنشاق المتواصل ويعطب المخ مما قد يؤدي إلى التخريف هذا وقد يؤدي تعاطي المذيبات الطيارة إلى وفاة بعض الأطفال الصغار الذي لا تتحمل أجسامهم المواد الطيارة. 

وتأثير هذه المواد يبدأ عندما تصل إلى المخ وتذوب في الألياف العصبية للمخ. مما يؤدي إلى خللاً في مسار التيارات العصبية الكهربائية التي تسري بداخلها ويترتب على ذلك نشوة مميزة للمتعاطي كالشعور بالدوار والاسترخاء.

الأضرار الاجتماعية *

- أضرار المخدرات على الفرد نفسه :

إن تعاطي المخدرات يحطم إرادة الفرد المتعاطي وذلك لأن تعاطي المخدرات (يجعل الفرد يفقد كل القيم الدينية والأخلاقية ويتعطل عن عمله الوظيفي والتعليم مما يقلل إنتاجيته ونشاطه اجتماعياً وثقافياً وبالتالي يحجب عنه ثقة الناس به ويتحول بالتالي بفعل المخدرات إلى شخص كسلان سطحي ، غير موثوق فيه ومهمل ومنحرف في المزاج والتعامل مع الآخرين). 

وتشكل المخدرات أضراراً على الفرد منها : 

1- المخدرات تؤدي إلى نتائج سيئة للفرد سواء بالنسبة لعمله أو إرادته أو وضعه الاجتماعي وثقة الناس به. 

كما أن تعاطيها يجعل من الشخص المتعاطي إنساناً كسول ذو تفكير سطحي يهمل أداء واجباته ومسؤولياته وينفعل بسرعة ولأسباب تافهة. وذو أمزجة منحرفة في تعامله مع الناس ، كما أن المخدرات تدفع الفرد المتعاطي إلى عدم القيام بمهنته ويفتقر إلى الكفاية والحماس والإرادة لتحقيق واجباته مما يدفع المسؤلين عنه بالعمل أو غيرهم إلى رفده من عمله أو تغريمه غرامات مادية تتسبب في اختلال دخله. 

2- عندما يلح متعاطي المخدرات على تعاطي مخدر ما، ويسمى بـ((داء التعاطي)) أو بالنسبة للمدمن يسمى بـ((داء الإدمان)) ولا يتوفر للمتعاطي دخل ليحصل به على الجرعة الاعتيادية (وذلك أثر إلحاح المخدرات) فإنه يلجأ إلى الاستدانة وربما إلى أعمال منحرفة وغير مشروعة مثل قبول الرشوة والاختلاس والسرقة والبغاء وغيرها. وهو بهذه الحالة قد يبيع نفسه وأسرته ومجتمعه وطناً وشعباً. 

3- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات للمتعاطي أو المدمن مؤثرات شديدة وحساسيات زائدة ، مما يؤدي إلى إساءة علاقاته بكل من يعرفهم. فهي تؤدي إلى سوء العلاقة الزوجية والأسرية ، مما يدفع إلى تزايد احتمالات وقوع الطلاق وانحراف الأطفال وتزيد أعداد الأحداث المشردين وتسوء العلاقة بين المدمن وبين جيرانه ، فيحدث الخلافات والمناشبات والمشاجرات التي قد تدفع به أو بجاره إلى دفع الثمن باهظاً. كذلك تسوء علاقة المتعاطي والمدمن بزملائه ورؤسائه في العمل مما يؤدي إلى احتمال طرده من عمله أو تغريمه غرامة مادية تخفض مستوى دخله. 

4- الفرد المتعاطي بدون توازنه واختلال تفكيره لا يمكن من إقامة علاقات طيبة مع الآخرين ولا حتى مع نفسه مما يتسبب في سيطرة (الأسوأ وعدم التكيف وسوء التوافق والتواؤم الاجتماعي على سلوكيات وكل مجريات صيانة الأمر الذي يؤدي به في النهاية إلى الخلاص من واقعة المؤلم بالانتحار). 

فهناك علاقة وطيدة بين تعادي المخدرات والانتحار حيث إن معظم حالات الوفاة التي سجلت كان السبب فيها هو تعاطي جرعات زائدة من المخدر. 

5- المخدرات تؤدي إلى نبذ الأخلاق وفعل كل منكر وقبيح وكثير من حوادث الدنى والخيانة الزوجية تقع تحت تأثير هذه المخدرات وبذلك نرى ما للمخدرات من آثار وخيمة على الفرد والمجمتع. 

* تأثير المخدرات على الأسرة 

**الأسرة هي (الخلية الرئيسية في الأمة إذا صلحت صلح حال المجتمع وإذا فسدت انهار بنيانه فالأسرة أهم عامل يؤثر في التكوين النفساني للفرد لأنه البيئة التي يحل بها وتحضنه فور أن يرى نور الحياة ووجود خلل في نظام الأسرة من شأنه أن يحول دون قيامها بواجبها التعليمي لأبنائها)). 

فتعاطي المخدرات يصيب الأسرة والحياة الأسرية بأضرار بالغة من وجوه كثيرة أهمها : 

1- ولادة الأم المدمنة على تعاطي المخدرات لأطفال مشوهين. 

2- مع زيادة الإنفاق على تعاطي المخدرات يقل دخل الأسرة الفعلي مما يؤثر على نواحي الإنفاق الأخرى ويتدنى المستوى الصحي والغذائي والاجتماعي والتعليم وبالتالي الأخلاقي لدى أفراد تلك الأسرة التي وجه عائلها دخله إلى الإنفاق عل المخدرات هذه المظاهر تؤدي إلى انحراف الأفراد لسببين : 

أولهما : أغراض القدوة الممثلة في الأب والأم أو العائل. 

السبب الآخر : هو الحاجة التي تدفع الأطفال إلى أدنى الأعمال لتوفير الاحتياجات المتزايدة في غياب العائل. 

3- بجانب الآثار الاقتصادية والصحية لتعاطي المخدرات على الأسرة نجد أن جو الأسرة العام يسوده التوتر والشقاق والخلافات بين أفرادها فإلى جانب إنفاق المتعاطي لجزء كبير من الدخل على المخدرات والذي يثير انفعالات وضيق لدى أفراد الأسرة فالمتعاطي يقوم بعادات غير مقبولة لدى الأسرة حيث يتجمع عدد من المتعاطين في بيته ويسهرون إلى آخر الليل مما يولد لدى أفراد الأسرة تشوق لتعاطي المخدرات تقليداً للشخص المتعاطي أو يولد لديهم الخوف والقلق خشية أن يهاجم المنزل بضبط المخدرات والمتعاطين 

أضرار المخدرات على الإنتاج *

يعتبر ((الفرد لبنة من لبنات المجتمع وإنتاجية الفرد تؤثر بدورها على إنتاجية المجتمع الذي ينتمي إليه)).

فمتعاطي المخدرات لا يتأثر وحده بانخفاض إنتاجه في العمل ولكن إنتاج المجتمع أيضاً يتأثر في حالة تفشي المخدرات وتعاطيها فالظروف الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي تؤدي إلى تعاطي المخدرات ((تؤدي إلى انخفاض إنتاجية قطاع من الشعب العام فتؤدي أيضاً إلى ضروب أخرى من السلوك تؤثر أيضاً على إنتاجية المجتمع)). 

ومن الأمثلة على تلك السلوك هي : تشرد الأحداث وإجرامهم والدعارة والرشوة والسرقة والفساد والمرض العقلي والنفسي والإهمال واللامبالاة وأنواع السلوك هذه يأتيها مجموعة من الأشخاص في المجتمع ولكن أضرارها لا تقتصر عليهم فقط بل تمتد وتصيب المجتمع بأسره وجميع أنشطته وهذا يعني أن متعاطي المخدرات لا يتأثر وحده بانخفاض إنتاجه في العمل ولكنه يخفض من إنتاجية المجتمع بصفة عامة وذلك للأسباب التالية : 

1- انتشار المخدرات والاتّجار بها وتعاطيها يؤدي إلى زيادة الرقابة من الجهات الأمنية حيث تزداد قوات رجال الأمن ورقباء السجون والمحاكم والعاملين في المصحات والمستشفيات ومطاردة المهربين للمخدرات تجارها والمروجين ومحاكمتهم وحراستهم في السجون ورعاية المدمنين في المستشفيات تحتاج إلى قوى بشرية ومادية كثيرة للقيام بها وذلك يعني أنه لو لم يكن هناك ظاهرة لتعاطي وانتشار أو ترويج المخدرات لأمكن هذه القوات إلى الاتجاه نحو إنتاجية أفضل ونواحي ضحية أو ثقافية بدلاً من بذل جهودهم في القيام بمطاردة المهربين ومروجي المخدرات وتعاطيها ومحاكمتهم ورعاية المدمنين وعلاجهم. 

2- يؤدي كذلك تعاطي وانتشار المخدرات إلى خسائر مادية كبيرة بالمجتمع ككل وتؤثر عليه وعلى إنتاجيته وهذه الخسائر المادية تتمثل في المبالغ التي تنفق وتصرف على المخدرات ذاتها. 

فمثلاً : إذا كانت المخدرات (تزرع في أراضي المجتمع) التي تستهلك فيه فإن ذلك يعني إضاعة قوى بشرية عاملة وإضاعة الأراضي التي تستخدم في زراعة هذه المخدرات بدلاً من استغلالها في زراعة محاصيل يحتاجها واستخدام الطاقات البشرية في ما ينفع الوطن ويزيد من إنتاجه. 

أما إذا كانت المخدرات تهرب إلى المجتمع المستهلك للمواد المخدرة فإن هذا يعني إضاعة وإنفاق أموالاً كبيرة ينفقها أفراد المجتمع المستهلك عن طريق دفع تكاليف السلع المهربة إليه بدلاً من أن تستخدم هذه الأموال في ما يفيد المجتمع كاستيراد مواد وآليات تفيد المجتمع للإنتاج أو التعليم أو الصحة. 

3- أن تعاطي المخدرات يساعد على إيجاد نوع من البطالة ؛ وذلك لأن المال إذا استغل في المشاريع العامة النفع تتطلب توفر أيدي عاملة وهذا يسبب للمجتمع تقدماً ملحوظاً في مختلف المجالات ويرفع معدل الإنتاج ، أما إذا استعمل هذا المال في الطرق الغير مشروعة كتجارة المخدرات فإنه حينئذ لا يكون بحاجة إلى أيدي عاملة ؛ لأن ذلك يتم خفية عن أعين الناس بأيدي عاملة قليلة جداً. 

4- إن الاستسلام للمخدرات والانغماس فيها يجعل شاربها يركن إليها وبالتالي فهو يضعف أمام مواجهة واقع الحياة ... الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تناقص كفاءته الإنتاجية فما يعوقه عن تنمية مهاراته وقدراته وكذلك فإن الاستسلام للمخدرات يؤدي إلى إعاقة تنمية المهارات العقلية والنتيجة هي انحدار الإنتاج لذلك الشخص وبالتالي للمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه كمّاً وكيفاً. 

5- كل دولة تحاول أن تحافظ على كيانها الاقتصادي وتدعيمه لكي تواصل التقدم ومن أجل أن تحرز دولة ما هذا التقدم فإنه لا بد من وجود قدر كبير من الجهد العقلي والعضلي معاً ((يبذل بواسطة أبناء تلك الدولة سعياً وراء التقدم واللحاق بالركب الحضاري والتقدم والتطور)) ليتحقق لها ولأبنائها الرخاء والرفاهية فيسعد الجميع ، ولما كان تعاطي المخدرات ينقص من القدرة على بذل الجهد ويستنفذ القدر الأكبر من الطاقة ويضعف القدرة على الإبداع والبحث والابتكار فإن ذلك يسبب انتهاك لكيان الدولة الاقتصادي وذلك لعدم وجود الجهود العضلية والفكرية (العقلية) نتيجة لضياعها عن طريق تعاطي المخدرات. 

6- إضافة إلى ذلك فإن المخدرات تكبد الدول نفقات باهظة ومن أهم هذه النفقات هو ما تنفقه الدول في استهلاك المخدرات فالدول المستهلكة للمخدرات (مثل الدول العربية) تجد نفقات استهلاك المخدرات فيها طريقها إلى الخارج بحيث إنها لا تستثمر نفقات المخدرات في الداخل مما يؤدي (غالباً) إلى انخفاض في قيمة العملة المحلية ، لو كانت العملة المفضلة لدى تجار المخدرات ومهربيها هو الدولار. 

7- أثر المخدرات على الأمن العام مما لاشك فيه أن الأفراد هم عماد المجتمع فإذا تفشت وظهرت ظاهرة المخدرات بين الأفراد انعكس ذلك على المجتمع فيصبح مجتمعاً مريضاً بأخطر الآفات ، يسوده الكساد والتخلف وتعمّه الفوضى ويصبح فريسة سهلة للأعداء للنيل منه في عقيدته وثرواته فإذا ضعف إنتاج الفرد انعكس ذلك على إنتاج المجتمع وأصبح خطر على الإنتاج والاقتصاد القومي إضافة إلى ذلك هنالك مما هو أخطر وأشد وبالاً على المجتمع نتيجة لانتشار المخدرات التي هي في حد ذاتها جريمة فإن مرتكبها يستمرئ لنفسه مخالفة الأنظمة الأخرى فهي بذلك (المخدرات) الطريق المؤدي إلى السجن. فمتعاطي المخدرات وهو في غير وعيه يأتي بتصرفات سلوكية ضارّة ويرتكب أفظع الحوادث المؤلمة وقد تفقد أسرته عائلها بسبب تعاطيه المخدرات فيتعرض لعقوبة السلطة وتؤدي به أفعاله إلى السجن تاركاً أسرته بلا عائل . وكل ذلك سببه الإهمال وعدم وعي الشخص وإدراكه نتيجة تعاطيه المخدرات. 

المخدرات وآثارها النفسية *

**يمكن تلخيصها بالآتي:

1- يهتز الكيان السياسي لأي دولة إذا لم يكن في وسعها ومقدورها بسط نفوذها على كل أقاليمها ولقد ثبت أن كثيراً من مناطق زراعة المخدرات في أنحاء متفرقة من العالم لا تخضع لسلطات تلك الدول التي تقع ضمنها ، إما لاعتبارات قبلية ، أو لاعتبارات جغرافية ، وهناك روابط وثيقة بين الإرهاب الدولي والاتّجار غير المشروع في الأسلحة والمفرقعات من جانب الاتّجار غير المشروع في المخدرات من جانب آخر. 

2- كما يهتز كيان الدولة السياسي إذا اضطرت الدولة إلى الاستعانة بقوات مسلحة أجنبية للحفاظ على كيانها ، وقد حدث مثل هذا في إحدى دول أمريكا الجنوبية اللاتينية ؛ حيث توجد عصابات لزراعة الكوكا وإنتاج مخدر الكوكايين وتهريبه وهي عصابات جيدة التنظيم ، ولديها أسلحة متقدمة ووسائل نقل حديثة حتى إن هذه العصابة وُجد بحوتها قواعد عسكرية ومهابط طائرات (لم تكن متصورة) وقد سيطرت هذه العصابات على مناطق زراعية لكوكا والقنب ونعت القوات الحكومية من دخولها الأمر الذي دعى الدولة إلى الاستغاثة واستدعاء قوات أجنبية (قوات للجيش الأمريكي). 

3- الحركات الانفصالية في العالم تغذيها أموال تجار المخدرات. 

4- مهربوا المخدرات والمتاجرون في المخدرات لا يؤمنون بدين أو عقيدة ولا ينتمون إلى وطن وليس لديهم انشغال سوى التفكير في الكسب المادي الغير مشروع من وراء الاتّجار بالمخدرات فهم على استعداد لبيع أنفسهم وأسرهم وأوطانهم وشعوبهم مقابل السماح لهم بالمرور بالمخدرات وتهريبها فيفشون الأسرار ويقدمون المعلومات للأعداء مما يجعل من المتعاطي ومهربي المخدرات فريسة سهلة للعدو ومخابراته.

اسباب تعاطي المخدرات


**أ. الأسباب التي تعود للفرد :

هنـاك عدة أسباب هامة تكمن وراء الإقدام على تعاطي الفرد للمخدرات ويمكن تقسيمها كالآتي : 

1- ضعف الوازع الديني لدى الفرد المتعاطي : 

لاشك أن عدم تمسك بعض الشباب وعلى وجه الخصوص أولئك الذين هم في سن المراهقة قد لا يلتزمون التزاما كاملاً بتعاليم الدين الإسلامي الحنيف من حيث إتباع أوامره واجتناب نواهيه ، وينسون كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ونتيجة ذلك أنساهم الله سبحانه أنفسهم فانحرفوا عن طريق الحق والخير إلى طريق الفساد والضلال ، وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول ( ولا تكونوا كالذين نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم أولئك هم الفاسقون ) (1) . 

2- مجالسة أو مصاحبة رفاق السوء : 

تكاد تجمع جميع الدراسات النفسية والاجتماعية التي أجريت على أسباب تعاطي المخدرات وبصفة خاصة بالنسبة للمتعاطي لأول مرة ، على أن عامل الفضول وإلحاح الأصدقاء أهم حافز على التجربة كأسلوب من أساليب المشاركة الوجدانية مع هؤلاء الأصدقـاء ، فالله سبحانه وتعالى حذرنا من إتباع أهواء المضللين فقال تعالى ( ولا تتبعوا أهواء قوم قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيراً وضلوا عن سواء السبيل ) (1) . 

3- الاعتقاد بزيادة القدرة الجنسية : 

يعتقد بعض الشباب أن هناك علاقة وثيقة بين تعاطي المخدرات وزيادة القدرة الجنسية من حيث تحقيق أقصى إشباع جنسي وإطالة فترة الجماع بالنسبة للمتزوجين وكثيراً من المتعاطين يقدمون على تعاطي المخدرات سعياً وراء تحقيق اللذة الجنسية والواقع أن المخدرات لا علاقة لها بالجنس بل تعمل على عكس ما هو شائع بين الناس (2) . 

4- السفر إلى الخارج : 

لاشك أن السفر للخارج مع وجود كل وسائل الإغراء وأماكن اللهو وعدم وجود رقابة على الأماكن التي يتم فيها تناول المخدرات يعتبر من أسباب تعاطي المخدرات . 

5- الشعور بالفراغ : 

لاشك أن وجود الفراغ مع عدم توفر الأماكن الصالحة التي تمتص طاقة الشباب كالنوادي والمنتزهات وغيرها يعتبر من الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى تعاطي المخدرات أو المسكرات وربما لارتكاب الجرائم . 

6- حب التقليد : 

وقد يرجع ذلك إلى ما يقوم به بعض المراهقين من محاولة إثبات ذاتهم وتطاولهم إلى الرجولة قبل أوانها عن طريق تقليد الكبار في أفعالهم وخاصة تلك الأفعال المتعلقة بالتدخين أو تعاطي المخدرات من أجل إطفاء طابع الرجولة عليهم أمام الزملاء أو الجنس الآخر. 

7- السهر خارج المنزل : 

قد يفسر البعض الحرية تفسير خاطئ على أنها الحرية المطلقة حتى ولو كانت تضر بهم أو بالآخرين ومن هذا المنطلق يقوم البعض بالسهر خارج المنزل حتى أوقات متأخرة من الليل وغالباً ما يكون في أحد الأماكن التي تشجع على السكر والمخدرات وخلافه من المحرمات. 

8- توفر المال بكثرة : 

إن توفر المال في يد بعض الشباب بسيولة قد يدفعه إلى شراء أغلى الطعام والشراب وقد يدفعه حب الاستطلاع ورفقاء السوء إلى شراء أغلى أنواع المخدرات والمسكرات ، وقد يبحث البعض منهم عن المتعة الزائفة مما يدفعه إلى الإقدام على ارتكاب الجريمة . 

9- الهموم والمشكلات الاجتماعية : 

هناك العديد من الهموم والمشكلات الاجتماعية التي يتعرض لها الناس فتدفع بعضهم إلى تعاطي المخدرات بحجة نسيان هذه الهموم والمشاكل . 

10- الرغبة في السهر للاستذكار : 

يقع بعض الشباب فريسة لبعض الأوهام التي يروجها بعض المغرضين من ضعاف النفوس عن المخدرات وخاصة المنبهات على أنها تزيد القدرة على التحصيل والتركيز أثناء المذاكرة وهذا بلاشك وهم كاذب ولا أساس له من الصحة بل بالعكس قد يكون تأثيرها سلبياً على ذلك . 

11- انخفاض مستوى التعليم : 

ليس هناك من شك في أن الأشخاص الذين لم ينالوا قسطاً وافراً من التعليم لا يدركون الأضرار الناتجة عن تعاطي المخدرات أو المسكرات فقد ينساقون وراء شياطين الإنس من المروجين والمهربين للحصول على هذه السموم ، وإن كان ذلك لا ينفي وجود بعض المتعلمين الذين وقعوا فريسة لهذه السموم . 

ب. الأسباب التي تعود للأسرة : 

تعتبر الأسرة هي الخلية الأولى في المجتمع وهي التي ينطلق منها الفرد إلى العالم الذي حوله بتربية معينة وعادات وتقاليد اكتسبها من الأسرة التي تربى فيها ، ويقع على الأسرة العبء الأكبر في توجيه صغارها إلى معرفة النافع من الضار والسلوك الحسن من السيئ بالرفق ، فهي لهم سبيل في اكتساب الخبرات معتمدين على أنفسهم تحت رقابة واعية ومدركة لعواقب الأمور كلها . 

وقد أظهرت نتائج تعاطي المخدرات أن تخلخل الاستقرار في جو الأسرة متمثلاً في انخفاض مستوى الوفاق بين الوالدين وتأزم الخلافات بينهما إلى درجة الهجر والطلاق يولد أحياناً شعوراً غالباً لدى الفرد بعدم اهتمام والديه به . 

ب- أهم الأسباب التي تعود للأسرة والمساهمة في تعاطي المخدرات: 
1- القدوة السيئة من قبل الوالدين : 

يعتبر هذا العامل هو من أهم العوامل الأسرية التي تدفع الشباب إلى تعاطي المخدرات والمسكرات ويرجع ذلك إلى أنه حينما يظهر الوالدين في بعض الأحيان أمام أبنائهم في صورة مخجلة تتمثل في إقدامهم على تصرفات سيئة وهم تحت تأثير المخدر ، فإن ذلك يسبب صدمة نفسية عنيفة للأبناء وتدفعهم إلى محاولة تقليدهم فيما يقومون به من تصرفات سيئة . 

2- إدمان أحد الوالدين : 

عندما يكون أحد الوالدين من المدمنين للمخدرات أو المسكرات فإن ذلك يؤثر تأثيراً مباشراً على الروابط الأسرية نتيجة ما تعانيه الأسرة من الشقاق والخلافات الدائمة لسوء العلاقات بين المدمن وبقية أفراد الأسرة مما يدفع الأبناء إلى الانحراف والضياع . 

3- انشغال الوالدين عن الأبناء : 

إن انشغال الوالدين عن تربية أبنائهم بالعمل أو السفر للخارج وعدم متابعتهم أو مراقبة سلوكهم يجعل الأبناء عرضة للضياع والوقوع في مهاوي الإدمان ولاشك أنه مهما كان العائد المادي من وراء العمل أو السفر فإنه لا يعادل الأضرار الجسيمة التي تلحق بالأبناء نتيجة عدم رعايتهم الرعاية السليمة . 

4- عدم التكافؤ بين الزوجين : 

ففي حالة عدم التكافؤ بين الزوج والزوجة ، يتأثر الأبناء بذلك تأثيراً خطيراً وبصفة خاصة إذا كانت الزوجة هي الأفضل من حيث وضع أسرتها المادية أو الاجتماعية ، فإنها تحرص أن تذكر زوجها بذلك دائماً ، مما يسبب الكثير من الخلافات التي يتحول على أثرها المنزل إلى جحيم لا يطاق ، فيهرب الأب من المنزل إلى حيث يجد الراحة عند رفاق السوء ، كما تهرب هي أيضاً إلى بعض صديقاتها من أجل إضاعة الوقت ، وبين الزوج والزوجة يضيع الأبناء وتكون النتيجة في الغالب انحرافهم . 

5- القسوة الزائدة على الأبناء : 

إنه من الأمور التي يكاد يجمع عليها علماء التربية بأن الابن إذا عومل من قبل والديه معاملة قاسية مثل الضرب المبرح والتوبيخ فإن ذلك سينعكس على سلوكه مما يؤدي به إلى عقوق والديه وترك المنزل والهروب منه باحثاً عن مأوى له فلا يجد سوى مجتمع الأشرار الذين يدفعون به إلى طريق الشر والمعصية وتعاطي المخدرات . 

6- كثرة تناول الوالدين للأدوية والعقاقير : 

إن حب الاستطلاع والفضول بالنسبة للأبناء قد يجعلهم يتناولون بعض الأدوية والعقاقير التي تناولها آباؤهم مما ينتج عن ذلك كثيراً من الأضرار والتي قد يكون من نتيجتها الوقوع فريسة للتعود على بعض تلك العقاقير . 

7- ضغط الأسرة على الابن من أجل التفوق : 

عندما يضغط الوالدين على الابن ويطلبون منه التفوق في دراسته مع عدم إمكانية تحقيق ذلك قد يلجأ إلى استعمال بعض العقاقير المنبهه أو المنشطة من أجل السهر والاستذكار وتحصيل الدروس ، وبهذا لا يستطيع بعد ذلك الاستغناء عنها . 

تلك هي أهم أسباب تعاطي المخدرات المتعلقة بالأسرة ومسئولية القضاء عليها والحد منها على الوالدين وعلماء الدين وعلى كل من أبصر على معرفة آفة المخدرات وما ينتج عنها من أضرار سيئة للغاية وقانا الله منها . 

ج. الأسباب التي تعود للمجتمع : 

"إذا كانت الأسرة هي البيئة الاجتماعية الأولى التي يعيش فيها الإنسان منذ صغره فإن مختلف الجماعات التي ينتمي إليها الفرد تشكل البيئة الاجتماعية الثانية التي يحيا فيها الإنسان. وقد تدعم هذه الجماعات ما تبنيه الأسرة وقد تهدمه وتعطل تأثيره ، وقد تعوض الجماعة الفرد عن مشاعر الحرمان العاطفي وعدم التقبل أو افتقاد الشعور بالأمن"(1). وهناك أسباب في تعاطي المخدرات تعود للمجتمع ومنها : 

1- توفر مواد الإدمان عن طريق المهربين والمروجين : 

ويعتبر هذا العامل من أهم العوامل التي تعود للمجتمع والتي تجعل تعاطي المخدرات سهلاً وميسوراً بالنسبة للشباب ويرجع ذلك إلى احتواء كل مجتمع من المجتمعات على الأفراد الضالين الفاسدين والذين يحاولون إفساد غيرهم من أبناء المجتمع ، فيقومون بمساعدة غيرهم من أعداء الإسلام بجلب المخدرات والسموم وينشرونها بين الشباب . 

2- وجود بعض أماكن اللهو في بعض المجتمعات : 

هناك بعض أماكن اللهو في بعض الدول تعتمد أساساً على وجود المواد المخدرة والمسكرة من أجل ابتزاز أموال روادها ولا يهتم أصحابها سوى بجمع المال بصرف النظر عن الطريقة أو الوسيلة المستخدمة في ذلك . 

3- العمالة الأجنبية : 

إن عمليات التنمية في دول الخليج تتطلب الاستعانة ببعض العمالة والخبرات الأجنبية وهذه العمالة تأتي أحياناً وهي محملة بحسناتها وسيئاتها متمثلة في محاولة البعض إدخال بعض السموم والمواد المخدرة إما بغرض متعتهم الخاصة أو بغرض الكسب المادي من وراء ذلك . 

4- الانفتاح الاقتصادي : 

يحاول بعض ضعاف النفوس من أفراد المجتمع استغلال الانفتاح الاقتصادي استغلالاً سيئاً فبدلاً من قيامهم باستيراد السلع الضرورية لأفراد المجتمع يقومون بالاتجار وتهريب المخدرات بطرق غير مشروعة لكونها تحقق لهم أرباحاً كبيرة وبأقل مجهود . 

5- قلة الدور الذي تلعبه وسائل الإعلام المختلفة : 

أجهزة الإعلام في بعض الدول العربية الإسلامية وخاصة التليفزيون قد ابتليت بظاهرة خطيرة وهي المبالغة في طول ساعات الإرسال والتفاخر بطول مدة الإرسال ، غير أن قدرة هذه الأجهزة الفنية قاصرة على ملئ هذه الساعات الطويلة بالإنتاج الإعلامي المحلي أو الغربي أو الإسلامي فيحدث المحظور وهو الالتجاء إلى أجهزة الإعلام الغربية من أفلام وأشرطة من قيم متضاربة مع القيم الإسلامية لكي يحقق أهدافه المرسومة ضد الأمة الإسلامية وبالأخص شبابها محاولاً بذلك هدم العنصر الأساسي من عناصر القوة والتنمية وهم الشباب . 

6- التساهل في استخدام العقاقير المخدرة وتركها دون رقابة : 

قد يكون التساهل في استيراد بعض الأدوية والعقاقير المخدرة اللازمة للاستخدام في المستشفيات دون تشديد الرقابة عليها من قبل وزارة الصحة في المجتمع سبب من أسباب استخدامها في غير الأغراض الطبية التي خصصت لها ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه قد تدخل هذه العقاقير تحت أسماء مستعارة وبطريقة نظامية ، كما أنها قد تدخل بطريقة غير نظامية مما يؤدي إلى انتشارها وتداولها بين الشباب . 

7- غياب رسالة المدرسة : 

ويقع ذلك على عاتق المربين والمسئولين عن وضع المناهج التعليمية والتي يجب أن تتضمن أهداف واضحة تجعل الفائدة منها جيدة من حيث توضيح ما ينبغي إتباعه من فضائل وما يجب تجنبه من خبائث ورذائل . 

وهكذا يتضح لنا العديد من العوامل التي تدفع إلى تعاطي المخدرات حيث تم التطرق إلى عدد من العوامل ومن هنا يمكننا القول بأن هذه المشكلة ليس سببها الفرد فقط بل يشارك في ذلك الأسرة والمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه .

اسباب انتشار المخدرات


.. فلنلق نظرة على تاريخ المخدرات

ورد في تراث الحضارات القديمة آثار كثيرة تدل على معرفة الإنسان بالمواد المخدرة منذ تلك الأزمنة البعيدة، وقد وجدت تلك الآثار على شكل نقوش على جدران المعابد أو كتابات على أوراق البردي المصرية القديمة أو كأساطير مروية تناقلتها الأجيال. فالهندوس على سبيل المثال كانوا يعتقدون أن الإله (شيفا) هو الذي يأتي بنبات القنب من المحيط، ثم تستخرج منه باقي الإلهة ما وصفوه بالرحيق الإلهي ويقصدون به الحشيش. ونقش الإغريق صوراً لنبات الخشاش على جدران المقابر والمعابد، واختلف المدلول الرمزي لهذه النقوش حسب الإلهة التي تمسك بها، ففي يد الإلهة (هيرا) تعني الأمومة، والإلهة (ديميتر) تعني خصوبة الأرض، والإله (بلوتو) تعني الموت أو النوم الأبدي. أما قبائل الإنديز فقد انتشرت بينهم أسطورة تقول بأن امرأة نزلت من السماء لتخفف آلام الناس، وتجلب لهم نوماً لذيذاً، وتحولت بفضل القوة الإلهية إلى شجرة الكوكا. وفيما يأتي نتناول تاريخ أشهر أنواع المخدرات التي عرفها الإنسان:

1- الكحوليات

تعتبر الكحوليات من أقدم المواد المخدرة التي تعاطاها الإنسان، وكانت الصين أسبق المجتمعات إلى معرفة عمليات التخمير الطبيعية لأنواع مختلفة من الأطعمة، فقد صنع الصينيون الخمور من الأرز والبطاطا والقمح والشعير، وتعاطوا أنواعاً من المشروبات كانوا يطلقون عليها "جيو" أي النبيذ، ثم انتقل إليهم نبيذ العنب من العالم الغربي سنة 200 قبل الميلاد تقريباً بعد الاتصالات التي جرت بين الإمبراطوريتين الصينية والرومانية. واقترن تقديم المشوربات الكحولية في الصين القديمة بعدد من المناسبات الاجتماعية مثل تقديم الأضاحي للآلهة أو الاحتفال بنصر عسكري. وهذا نموذج ليس متفردا في قدم وتلقائية معرفة الإنسان للكحوليات، كما لهذا النموذج شبيه في الحضارات المصرية والهندية والرومانية واليونانية، كما عرفت الكحوليات المجتمعات والقبائل البدائية في أفريقيا وآسيا.

2- الحشيش (القنب)

القنب كلمة لاتينية معناها ضوضاء، وقد سمي الحشيش بهذا الاسم لأن متعاطيه يحدث ضوضاء بعد وصول المادة المخدرة إلى ذروة مفعولها. ومن المادة الفعالة في نبات القنب هذا يصنع الحشيش، ومعناه في اللغة العربية "العشب" أو النبات البري، ويرى بعض الباحثين أن كلمة حشيش مشتقة من الكلمة العبرية "شيش" التي تعني الفرح، انطلاقاً مما يشعر به المتعاطي من نشوة وفرح عند تعاطيه الحشيش.

وقد عرفت الشعوب القديمة نبات القنب واستخدمته في أغراض متعددة، فصنعت من أليافه الحبال وأنواعا من الأقمشة، واستعمل كذلك في أغراض دينية وترويحية.

ومن أوائل الشعوب التي عرفته واستخدمته الشعب الصيني، فقد عرفه الإمبراطور شن ننج عام 2737 ق.م وأطلق عليه حينها واهب السعادة، أما الهندوس فقد سموه مخفف الأحزان.

وفي القرن السابع قبل الميلاد استعمله الآشوريون في حفلاتهم الدينية وسموه نبتة "كونوبو"، واشتق العالم النباتي ليناوس سنة 1753م من هذه التسمية كلمة "كنابيس" Cannabis.

وكان الكهنة الهنود يعتبرون الكنابيس (القنب - الحشيش) من أصل إلهي لما له من تأثير كبير واستخدموه في طقوسهم وحفلاتهم الدينية، وورد ذكره في أساطيرهم القديمة ووصفوه بأنه أحب شراب إلى الإله "أندرا"، ولايزال يستخدم هذا النبات في معابد الهندوس والسيخ في الهند ونيبال ومعابد أتباع شيتا في الأعياد المقدسة حتى الآن.

وقد عرف العالم الإسلامي الحشيش في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي، حيث استعمله قائد القرامطة في آسيا الوسطى حسن بن صباح، وكان يقدمه مكافأة لأفراد مجموعته البارزين، وقد عرف منذ ذلك الوقت باسم الحشيش، وعرفت هذه الفرقة بالحشاشين.

أما أوروبا فعرفت الحشيش في القرن السابع عشر عن طريق حركة الاستشراق التي ركزت في كتاباتها على الهند وفارس والعالم العربي، ونقل نابليون بونابرت وجنوده بعد فشل حملتهم على مصر في القرن التاسع عشر هذا المخدر إلى أوروبا.

وكانت معرفة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية به في بدايات القرن العشرين، حيث نقله إليها العمال المكسيكيون الذين وفدوا إلى العمل داخل الولايات المتحدة.

3- الأفيون

أول من اكتشف الخشاش (الأفيون) هم سكان وسط آسيا في الألف السابعة قبل الميلاد ومنها انتشر إلى مناطق العالم المختلفة، وقد عرفه المصريون القدماء في الألف الرابعة قبل الميلاد، وكانوا يستخدمونه علاجاً للأوجاع، وعرفه كذلك السومريون وأطلقوا عليه اسم نبات السعادة، وتحدثت لوحات سومرية يعود تاريخها إلى 3300 ق.م عن موسم حصاد الأفيون، وعرفه البابليون والفرس، كما استخدمه الصينيون والهنود، ثم انتقل إلى اليونان والرومان ولكنهم أساؤوا استعماله فأدمنوه، وأوصى حكماؤهم بمنع استعماله، وقد أكدت ذلك المخطوطات القديمة بين هوميروس وأبو قراط ومن أرسطو إلى فيرجيل.

وعرف العرب الأفيون منذ القرن الثامن الميلادي، وقد وصفه ابن سينا لعلاج التهاب غشاء الرئة الذي كان يسمى وقتذاك "داء ذات الجُنب" وبعض أنواع المغص، وذكره داود الأنطاكي في تذكرته المعروفة باسم "تذكرة أولي الألباب والجامع للعجب العجاب" تحت اسم الخشخاش.

وفي الهند عرف نبات الخشاش والأفيون منذ القرن السادس الميلادي، وظلت الهند تستخدمه في تبادلاتها التجارية المحدودة مع الصين إلى أن احتكرت شركة الهند الشرقية التي تسيطر عليها إنجلترا في أوائل القرن التاسع عشر تجارته في أسواق الصين.

وقد قاومت الصين إغراق أسواقها بهذا المخدر، فاندلعت بينها وبين إنجلترا حرب عرفت باسم حرب الأفيون (1839 - 1842) انتهت بهزيمة الصين وتوقيع معاهدة نانكين عام 1843 التي استولت فيها بريطانيا على هونغ كونغ، وفتحت الموانئ الصينية أمام البضائع الغربية بضرائب بلغ حدها الأقصى 5%.

واستطاعت الولايات المتحدة الأميركية الدخول إلى الأسواق الصينية ومنافسة شركة الهند الشرقية في تلك الحرب، فوقعت اتفاقية مماثلة عام 1844، وكان من نتائج تلك المعاهدات الانتشار الواسع للأفيون في الصين، فوصل عدد المدمنين بها عام 1906 على سبيل المثال خمسة عشر مليوناً، وفي عام 1920 قدر عدد المدمنين بـ 25% من مجموع الذكور في المدن الصينية.

واستمرت معاناة الصين من ذلك النبات المخدر حتى عام 1950 عندما أعلنت حكومة ماوتسي تونغ بدء برنامج فعال للقضاء على تعاطيه وتنظيم تداوله.

4- المورفين

وهو أحد مشتقات الأفيون، حيث استطاع العالم الألماني سير تبرز عام 1806 من فصلها عن الأفيون، وأطلق عليها هذا الاسم نسبة إلى الإله مورفيوس إله الأحلام عند الإغريق. وقد ساعد الاستخدام الطبي للمورفين في العمليات الجراحية خاصة إبان الحرب الأهلية التي اندلعت في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية (1861 - 1861) ومنذ اختراع الإبرة الطبية أصبح استخدام المورفين بطريقة الحقن في متناول اليد.

5- الهيروين

وهو أيضاً أحد مشتقات المورفين الأشد خطورة، اكتشف عام 1898 وأنتجته شركة باير للأدوية، ثم أسيء استخدامه وأدرج ضمن المواد المخدرة فائقة الخطورة.

6- الأمفيتامينات (المنشطات)

تم تحضيرها لأول مرة عام 1887 لكنها لم تستخدم طبياً إلا عام 1930، وقد سوقت تجارياً تحت اسم البنزورين، وكثر بعد ذلك تصنيع العديد منها مثل الكيكيدرين والمستيدرين والريتالين.

وكان الجنود والطيارون في الحرب العالمية الثانية يستخدمونها ليواصلوا العمل دون شعور بالتعب، لكن استخدامها لم يتوقف بعد انتهاء الحرب، وكانت اليابان من أوائل البلاد التي انتشر تعاطي هذه العقاقير بين شبابها حيث قدر عدد اليابانيين الذين يتعاطونها بمليون ونصف المليون عام 1954، وقد حشدت الحكومة اليابانية كل إمكاناتها للقضاء على هذه المشكلة ونجحت بالفعل في ذلك إلى حد كبير عام 1960.

7- الكوكايين

عرف نبات الكوكا الذي يستخرج منه الكوكايين في أميركا الجنوبية منذ أكثر من ألفي عام، وينتشر استعماله لدى هنود الأنكا، وفي عام 1860 تمكن العالم ألفرد نيمان من عزل المادة الفعالة في نبات الكوكا، ومنذ ذلك الحين زاد انتشاره على نطاق عالمي، وبدأ استعماله في صناعة الأدوية نظراً لتأثيره المنشط على الجهاز العصبي المركزي، ولذا استخدم بكثرة في المشروبات الترويحية وبخاصة الكوكاكولا، لكنه استبعد من تركيبتها عام 1903، وروجت له بقوة شركات صناعة الأدوية وكثرت الدعايات التي كانت تؤكد على أن تأثيره لا يزيد على القهوة والشاي، ومن أشهر الأطباء الذين روجوا لهذا النبات الطبيب الصيدلي الفرنسي أنجلو ماريان، واستخدمته تلك الشركات في أكثر من 15 منتجاً من منتجاتها.

وانعكس التاريخ الطويل لزراعة الكوكا في أميركا اللاتينية على طرق مكافحته فأصبحت هناك إمبراطوريات ضخمة -تنتشر في البيرو وكولومبيا والبرازيل- لتهريبه إلى دول العالم، وتمثل السوق الأميركية أكبر مستهلك لهذا المخدر في العالم.

8- القات

شجرة معمرة يراوح ارتفاعها ما بين متر إلى مترين، تزرع في اليمن والقرن الأفريقي وأفغانستان وأواسط آسيا.

اختلف الباحثون في تحديد أول منطقة ظهرت بها هذه الشجرة، فبينما يرى البعض أن أول ظهور لها كان في تركستان وأفغانستان يرى البعض الآخر أن الموطن الأصلي لها يرجع إلى الحبشة.

عرفته اليمن والحبشة في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، حيث أشار المقريزي (1364 - 1442) إلى وجود ".. شجرة لا تثمر فواكه في أرض الحبشة تسمى بالقات، حيث يقوم السكان بمضغ أوراقها الخضراء الصغيرة التي تنشط الذاكرة وتذكر الإنسان بما هو منسي، كما تضعف الشهية والنوم..".

وقد انتشرت عادة مضغ القات في اليمن والصومال، وتعمقت في المجتمع وارتبطت بعادات اجتماعية خاصة في الأفراح والمآتم وتمضية أوقات الفراغ، مما يجعل من مكافحتها مهمة صعبة. وكان أول وصف علمي للقات جاء على يد العالم السويدي بير فورسكال عام 1763.



نسأل الله أن تكون الفائدة والعبرة جلية من الموضوع...*

----------


## العالي عالي

*اتمني الافادة
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا سيديث الله يعطيك العافية أهم اشي التوعية بهيك بمواضيع الله يحي رجال مكافحة المخدرات بالامن العام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كثرت أنواع المخدرات وأشكالها حتى أصبح من الصعب حصرها، ووجه الخلاف في تصنيف كل تلك الأنواع ينبع من اختلاف زاوية النظر إليها، فبعضها تصنف على أساس تأثيرها، وبعضها يصنف على أساس طرق إنتاجها. ولا يوجد حتى الآن اتفاق دولي موحد حول هذا التصنيف، ولكن على العموم كانت أشهر التصنيفات على حسب العناصر التالية:

أولاً: بحسب تأثيرها
1- المسكرات: مثل الكحول والكلوروفورم والبنزين.
2- مسببات النشوة: مثل الأفيون ومشتقاته.
3- المهلوسات: مثل الميسكالين وفطر الأمانيت والبلاذون والقنب الهندي.
4- المنومات: وتتمثل في الكلورال والباريبورات والسلفونال وبرموميد البوتاسيوم.

ثانياً: بحسب طريقة الإنتاج
1- مخدرات تنتج من نباتات طبيعية مباشرة: مثل الحشيش والقات والأفيون ونبات القنب.
2- مخدرات مصنعة وتستخرج من المخدر الطبيعي بعد أن تتعرض لعمليات كيمياوية تحولها إلى صورة أخرى: مثل المورفين والهيروين والكوكايين. 
3- مخدرات مركبة وتصنع من عناصر كيماوية ومركبات أخرى ولها التأثير نفسه: مثل بقية المواد المخدرة المسكنة والمنومة والمهلوسة.

ثالثاً: بحسب الاعتماد (الإدمان) النفسي والعضوي
1- المواد التي تسبب اعتماداً نفسياً وعضويا: مثل الأفيون ومشتقاته كالمورفين والكوكايين والهيروين.
2- المواد التي تسبب اعتمادا نفسيا فقط: مثل الحشيش والقات وعقاقير الهلوسة.

رابعاً: بحسب اللون
1- المخدرات البيضاء: مثل الكوكايين والهيروين.
2- المخدرات السوداء: مثل الأفيون ومشتقاته والحشيش.

خامساً: تصنيف منظمة الصحة العالمية 
1- مجموعة العقاقير المنبهة: مثل الكافيين والنيكوتين والكوكايين، والأمفيتامينات مثل البنزدرين وركسي ومئثدرين. 
2- مجموعة العقاقير المهدئة: وتشمل المخدرات مثل المورفين والهيروين والأفيون، ومجموعة الباربيتيورات وبعض المركبات الصناعية مثل الميثاون وتضم هذه المجموعة كذلك الكحول.
3- مجموعة العقاقير المثيرة للأخاييل (المغيبات) ويأتي على رأسها القنب الهندي الذي يستخرج منه الحشيش، والماريغوانا.

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا سيديث الله يعطيك العافية أهم اشي التوعية بهيك بمواضيع الله يحي رجال مكافحة المخدرات بالامن العام




اكيد كلامك مزبوط

----------


## دليلة

الله يعافينا يارب ويعافي شباب المسلمين

----------


## الوسادة

*فعلا انها آفة هاد العصر الله يبعدها عن الجميع
شكرا عالي عالموضوع القيم*

----------

